# Swedish: ohängd



## jonquiliser

Nån aning om hur 'ohängd' kommit att användas i uttryck som 'en ohängd unge', 'en ohängd rackare'? Har det något att göra med hängning som avrättningsmetod? (kanske någon som dömts till döden och sluppit undan?)


----------



## Lugubert

Jag kan föreställa mig att det just betyder någon som borde ha avrättats, men ännu inte blivit dömd och fått domen verkställd.

Med tanke på Gamla Testamentets lagar om behandling av vanartiga barn borde det väl snarare heta "ostenad"...


----------



## jonquiliser

Hehe, ostenad, kanske det ja.  Lite makabert är det ju med somliga uttryck som används..!


----------



## The Traductor

Har inte dragits ut på längden; inte "rättats" ut alltså....
Som kött som skall möras; det måste hängas upp några dagar, annars blir det ingen rederlig biff.


----------



## Lugubert

The Traductor said:


> Har inte dragits ut på längden; inte "rättats" ut alltså....
> Som kött som skall möras; det måste hängas upp några dagar, annars blir det ingen rederlig biff.


1st, don't agree.
2nd, possible in the process, but otherwise it probably won't a palatable (chewable, enyoyable, digestible, etc.) piece of meat. "Rederlig" isn't a Swedish word in my universe.


----------



## The Traductor

Lugubert said:


> 1st, don't agree.
> 2nd, possible in the process, but otherwise it probably won't a palatable (chewable, enyoyable, digestible, etc.) piece of meat. "Rederlig" isn't a Swedish word in my universe.


Rederlig finns med i SAOB; huruvida det finns med i ditt eget "universe" kan kanske lämnas därhän...


----------



## Polyglota

Jag tror absolut på det första - en som borde ha hängts för länge sedan. Ursprungligen sa man nog inte "ohängd unge" utan "ohängd slyngel", "ohängd rövare" eller nåt - ungefär som man nu kan säga "du ser ut som en förrymd straffånge".


----------



## The Traductor

Polyglota said:


> Jag tror absolut på det första - en som borde ha hängts för länge sedan. Ursprungligen sa man nog inte "ohängd unge" utan "ohängd slyngel", "ohängd rövare" eller nåt - ungefär som man nu kan säga "du ser ut som en förrymd straffånge".


*SAOB:
1)*   (numera bl. tillf.) som icke avrättats gm hängning, som lyckats undslippa galgen, icke hängd. 
*2)*   (vard.) som eg. borde ha varit hängd; ouppfostrad, slyngelaktig, drum­melaktig. 
Jag tog för givet att vederbörande hade försökt slå upp ordet först; det visar sig att det finns med i ordboken...


----------



## Rula4ever

Som jag förstår det, så används det inte på det viset, utan mer som fräck eller bortskämd...dessa står som synomymer: slyngelaktig, lymmelaktig, oförskämd, fräck, odräglig, ouppfostrad


----------

